# What do you use as an anchor float?



## Camper1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all, love a styrene ball for a float but cant justify the money they cost..what do other use as a float when they hook up on a good fish and want to drop the anchor quick?

Do some use a 4 litre oil bottle or otherwise?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Just walk around any mangrove foreshore and you will find plenty of polystyrene and plastic floats in a few minutes. Why would you ever pay for one when recycling lost floats is so easy.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Camper1 said:


> Hi all, love a styrene ball for a float but cant justify the money they cost..what do other use as a float when they hook up on a good fish and want to drop the anchor quick?
> 
> Do some use a 4 litre oil bottle or otherwise?


They're $5.00 bucks a pop for 100mm ones in most tackle shops, less than a schooner of beer. As above there are loads abandoned in the mangroves, low tide today I must have passed at least 10 all with just a couple of metres of frayed telstra rope still tangled in the mangroves. Maybe not down there in the cold though..............


----------



## Camper1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mangajack and Cresta..your both in qld where i just was...had i have wanted it then i wouldve grabbed one..havent seen any this side though Vic but will keep my eye out...i was wanting a bigger one (probably not needed) 300mm or so but on ebay they were over $30.00 so threw up the post for thoughts...if i see one in a tackle shop for $5 ill grab it cheers Doz


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Doz
just cut a pool noodle into any length you want and tie a couple together and you have you float made for a song.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Doz
> just cut a pool noodle into any length you want and tie a couple together and you have you float made for a song.


Legend. They come in high viz colours also.

rob


----------



## Camper1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dodge said:


> Doz
> just cut a pool noodle into any length you want and tie a couple together and you have you float made for a song.


thats a great idea, thanks Dodge!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I use a length of 20mm-ish PVC pipe with a piece of pool noodle over each end making a reel on which I've got about 30 m of 3mm nylon rope. Glued a PVC T piece on one end with some notches cut to make a cleat, and attached the shock cord to the other end.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I am interested Squidley, any photos (im good with pictures, not so good with words) :lol: 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> I use a length of 20mm-ish PVC pipe with a piece of pool noodle over each end making a reel on which I've got about 30 m of 3mm nylon rope. Glued a PVC T piece on one end with some notches cut to make a cleat, and attached the shock cord to the other end.


Sounds simple. Photo? Royalties?

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I only made it this way as I had to make a reel float quickly and all I had at hand was noodle and time to get PVC pipe, but it does the job alright and sits under my fish bag fairly compact. Winding the rope back on isn't as convenient as a handline style spool though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent Squidley. I can do this!

I'll be marketing them some time soon! :lol:

trev


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Pool noodle is the go, one resourceful AKFFer once marked his fishing spot by leaving his anchor in place with pool noodle floating, returned for fresh supplies and resumed fishing in his previously established burley trail. Outfished the rest of us :lol:


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Squidley,

That is a brilliant invention.

are you missing the cable tie that holds the rope to the top of the anchor?

cheers,

S


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

"Trevor might be insanely rich from my anchor noodle but at least he and Bob motivated me to unpack the car" -thoughts from the poorhouse


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that's using your noodle! :lol: 
Thanks for posting the photo, all makes sense now, I think I see what you mean about winding on the rope, but looks like it would work just fine.  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the best things about the forum is the great ideas they have .... you know innovative, practical, near genius at times (eg Ghurkin's Rod Rack - always remember that, more on that soon). Then you can ponder the genius etc, and come up with a further improvement, something that may suit your needs better.

Now in this case Mr Squidley, why not use a larger diameter PVC, say 40 mm, so there are fewer turns for your 30 m anchor line, or even more capacity?

I feel V 2 will make a lot of money... :lol:

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I went through 3 BCFs, 2 Big Ws, a K Mart, Whitworths, online shops and several local tackle stores and I never found that damn crab float with the moulded in reel and cleat. What did you get, Digger?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I was looking at ways to make a detachable anchor buoy from a round float. How'd you go about it Digger?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> I went through 3 BCFs, 2 Big Ws, a K Mart, Whitworths, online shops and several local tackle stores and I never found that damn crab float with the moulded in reel and cleat. What did you get, Digger?


I emailed them:

"Good morning Trevor,

Unfortunately we are having trouble locating someone with the necessary machinery and capabilities to manufacture this product at this stage. I continue my search to find a factory with the Blow molding capabilities.

Regards

Alex Corrie

Mb: 0425237514
Ph: 07 33904299
Fx: 07 33904399"

trev


----------



## Camper1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Digger said:


> Sorry, might have confused the issue. I bought a round high density foam float from K Mart for about $5.00


yep was in there yesterday and saw them for $5 and picked one up...want to look at a good system now to detach the anchor from the Yak fast now


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Camper1 said:


> Hi all, love a styrene ball for a float but cant justify the money they cost..what do other use as a float when they hook up on a good fish and want to drop the anchor quick?
> 
> Do some use a 4 litre oil bottle or otherwise?


not sure where you wont to drop your anchor rope to chase something big but in a lot of places around WP you will need something that floats good 
if not dont expect it to float the presure of the water flow on the rope will sink a fair bit



Squidley said:


> I only made it this way as I had to make a reel float quickly and all I had at hand was noodle and time to get PVC pipe, but it does the job alright and sits under my fish bag fairly compact. Winding the rope back on isn't as convenient as a handline style spool though.


this would be good in a high tide flow as long as you can wait for slack tide for it to refloat

by the way how big are you aiming I had a 1.2 meter wide eagle ray on last sunday and never thought about having to chase it 
that was on 10 kg gear
I'm sure it would be harder to fight if the anchor was droped


----------



## Camper1 (Jan 4, 2013)

cheaterparts said:


> Camper1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, love a styrene ball for a float but cant justify the money they cost..what do other use as a float when they hook up on a good fish and want to drop the anchor quick?
> ...


thanks for the wisdom and pic cheater...im not sure what your asking on the other side whether float or fish, so ill answer both, i wanted a 300mm styro for that reason that youd said, those WP currents can be insane and then add the wind and its fun and games as youd know, just look at the water around a buoy to see, but ive opted for a 100mm to have a go at the moment and hope that holds top water.

re, fishing, i run two rods one designated for shark (any kind), light rod (to make it more fun) running 30# braid, chasing a 100# ft and half of mono leader chasing a wire leader with a KL8 black magic circle hook with a piece of cured eel at the end (overkill for WP i know but not if a toothy hooks up i expect i should be right, and besides im haunted by the toothy's getting away on me out at Port Wellington, just hope i dont end up out to sea..but im stubborn and my eyes apparently glass over when i hunt :lol: ).


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

A membrane flicks up and protects my eyes when I bite a sandwich


----------



## Tyza71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm new to yak fishing, just bought one before Xmas. 
The pool noodle anchor float looks good. 
How do you attach it to your vessel once deployed. 
I got into a bit of trouble with a snag in a decent current,
So I'm keen to stop when needed.

Regards Tyza.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hi Tyza. The stainless steel ring is clipped onto an anchor trolley. Can't bring up a link right this minute but if you search "anchor trolley" here or "kayak anchor trolley" on youtube etc you'll find good examples.


----------

